# Anyone Fitted Rear Spring Assisters?



## Bruce (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there Everyone -

We've recently bought a 1992 Euro Mobil on the standard Peugeot J5 2.5 litre non-turbo, diesel, chassis-cab body.

Great fun, but as seems to be usual for vans of this vintage, we've got the "saggy bottom" syndrome - the rear leaf springs are very tired, and actually bend up from the spring-hangers to the axle. 
The van still runs fine, but as you might expect, wallows a lot on corners etc.

I've been looking at two possible solutions, in order to stiffen the rear suspension and improve the ride:

Grayston leaf spring assisters. So far as I can see, these are coiled springs that fit on top of the axles (where the leaf springs pass below the axle) and bolt to the underside of the body above). 
Apparent advantages: suspension is firmed up, and rear of van is held higher. Also (relatively) cheap - about £135 inc postage within the UK. Appear reasonably easy to DIY fit - just jack up the van body so the axle hangs down, and bolt them to the axle tops, and underbody, using the fixing kit supplied by Grayston. Fit and forget. 
Apparent disadvantages: spring ratio is fixed, so no possibility to adjust preload tension. 
Grayston's website is: www.springassisters.co.uk

Air- Assisted system. A sort of rubber bellows arrangement that bolts in place as per the Grayston spring assisters, but which is then air-pressurised using valves (like tyre valves) that you can either fit through the van body above/around each rear wheel arch, or which you can run longer tubes to and fit a pressure valve/adjustment in (for example) the drivers door inner step. 
I read a very good report with photos on how this system was fitted to a Motorhome from another site a couple of days ago on "Steve of Herefordshire's Motorhome/Van Build Pages" - web address: http://www.soh.me.uk/ 
Apparent advantages: ride height, and suspension stiffness is adjustable. You can pump up/down both sides together, or even pump up one side harder/higher than the other. 
Possible disadvantages: price - the basic kits that Steve can supply are £299, and if you want pressure guages, or even the Roll's Royce option of a mini-compressor so that you can alter stiffness at the touch of a button, that will set you back a lot more. 
Fitting is more involved and would normally involve drilling through bodywork (unless you could mount the air valves using cable ties perhaps). 
I would also be concerned about pressure loss from the system over time, particularly is one side leaked a little more than the other.

I do definitely want to go with one of these two options in the coming months, but before I do, I really would appreciate hearing the reports from anyone who has actually fitted/had fitted either of these two systems to their own Motorhome: 
What difference do they actually make in practice, how much better is the ride/cornering stiffness, what are the downsides (if any)....etc

If anyone could spare the time to share their experiences of these systems on this forum, that would be a great help!!!

Many thanks,

Bruce Dowding.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi on my older van,about 7 mls from where I live is a spring maker who does spring asisters (about the same price)after speaking to them they quoted me about £220 for new springs saying that if the springs were bent the opposit way they were kn-----d.When I went for new h/duty springs he asked what for and as soon as m/h was mentioned they went up to £420.Needless to say I told him where to stick them.I then got some second hand ones from a recovery truck-5t as to 3.5t-These worked a treat lifting the van some 5 ins higher/only thing was about 3 hours v/hard graft removing locked up bolts.Only took under an hour to fit new ones.(£50 a pair)On my mates van he has the bag /blow up type and swears by them.He carries a small compresser ,about a fiver from aldi/netto for blowing up and down.On my van is full air suss which has its own compresser and is fully ajustable-soft or hard-depending on your ride taste.It sound v/expensive if it goes wrong but it turns out to be quite cheap,just plastic pipe and 6mm push fit joints.I am told the bags are about £60 and new comp about £100
The best I can recomend is the cheapest option second hand springs! but the full air ride is brill.Hope this helps 
terry


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bruce
We fitted the assisters made by graystones, piece of cake!!!
Undo your rear shocks then jack-up on the chassis, that'll give you
the clearance you need. 
Then remove the bump-stops and place the spring holder over the axle,
put the two springs on-it with the pointy caps on-top and use another jack
under the axle to bring it up till the pointy bits go in the holes left by the 
bump-stops and you can re-attatch the shock absorbers.
Repeat on the other side and afix the brake balance adapter (if needed)
Improved the road handling of our highwayman no-end.

regards...nige


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi to all looking for suspension enhancements
I have just fitted variable rate rubber aeon suspension to my Ducato based custom built MH and have been out for a ride tonight.
What an improvement to ride quality handling and general feel of the vehicle. When stationary without the legs down it is more stable.
This is a MH with only 4000 miles.
The kits come from Canada and are available for all makes of base vehicle.
It Took me 15 minutes to fit and is guaranteed to extend the life of springs and shocks.
Also fitted a kit to a 6.5 ton Iveco today and the owner was over the moon at the ride quality and road holding he felt that the vahicle was driven round roundabouts instead of feeling that it was being pushed outwards on the roundabout. (his words not mine)
Hope this helps

Good luck 
Mildew


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought mine from here, £299

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/air-suspensions-c-58.html


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Bruce, Before you start spending money on aftermarket accessories why not give www.jones-springs.co.uk a visit & you will be surprised at what can be done with the original springs first, Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi. 
On my Hymer I fitted Airide assisters which I found both easy to fit and overcame the saggy bum problem. As they are air bags you can choose how much assistance it required depending on how much you load the van.
Wobby


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi guys
please remember the warranty aspect. uprated springs can give adverse loading to the wrong areas like spring hanger brackets to chassis points which can cause cracking at these points (not covered by warranty I am afraid )
go for modds which have no effect on base chassis issues
apologies for sounding negative but i have spent too long working for manufacturers


----------

